# 
, ,          .     ,        .    .

----------


## ASK

,   -  .

----------


## Agesta

"     "?

----------


## ASK

,  ,  ,.

----------


## Agesta

,  ! :yes:    .-      .              ,       .

----------

,  ,     -?!

----------


## Julia78

-   -   .
  ,    .       .

    , ..     .

----------


## Agesta

> ,  ,     -?!


    -     24  2008*. N*03-02-07/1-314

----------


## tangelin

"" -        (   :Mad: ),    -... 
     -         ()?                ..?

----------


## ASK

,      - ,   ..  "".?    ,   .

----------


## Julia78

> "" -        (  ),    -... 
>      -         ()?                ..?


  , ..    ,    ,         .    .

----------


## tangelin

> ,      - ,   ..  "".?    ,   .


  :yes:

----------


## tangelin

> , ..    ,    ,         .    .


   - ""      (,  ,        ),      ,      .         (  )  :Wink: 
   ?        :Redface:

----------


## Julia78

> - ""      (,  ,        ),      ,      .         (  ) 
>    ?


  ,   . 
    " "  - -     ,    ,  ,   "",   -    ,    . (     ).

----------


## ASK

> 


   , -    ) .                 .   ..   ..      , ..

----------


## diademina

,      ?            .   (.)          .          .               / .

----------


## .

> .              / .


   .    ,            .

----------

> .    ,            .


,  100

----------

,       !

----------


## anna1074

,      .       ,        ()   .     .  ,            (    : , , ).       .

----------


## Julia78

> ,      .       ,        ()   .     .  ,            (    : , , ).       .


, ,    :Smilie: 
     , .

----------

,     -  .    ,  ,    . ,    ,       ,  -      .     ,   .  , ,      ,      ,          ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,  100


  -    .       .

----------


## OlgaK

,     ,     .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## diademina

,                 -,     ,                ?

----------

,   .

----------


## Natasel

.
 -.
     .
    "".
    ,     ( ),    .
:        ,   -?

----------

.

----------

/.   ? /     .          ,       /

----------

:Smilie:        ?



> /     .


    .



> ,


   " "  ?

----------

SWIFT-  . SWIFT   ???

----------


## @

!
            .     .        ,. ?

----------

> "" -        (  ),    -... 
>      -         ()?                ..?


      ,   ,          ,  .    .
   .         "-".      .
              .      . -      ..      .   .  ,      .    :Love:        .

----------

> ?
> 
>     .
> 
>    " "  ?


-........     ? - !!!!!  ....
   -     ,         ....    ...    - ,  ...   ...       -    ,

----------


## .

> -     ,         ...


 ,            .    ,            .      , ?



> ..


   ,     ?



> -    ,


        ,    .         .     .          .

----------

> ?


 .



> -     ,


     ?   ,       .

----------

